# Looked in on the rooftop bees after dark



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Can you explain more about your hive set up? It looks, well, _different_. I never thought of using an IR camera at night - thanks for the idea! I spy on my girls as often as I can.

Enj.


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

enjambres said:


> Can you explain more about your hive set up? It looks, well, _different_. I never thought of using an IR camera at night - thanks for the idea! I spy on my girls as often as I can.
> 
> Enj.


 Which aspect? The bars, lid or cameras?
It is made mostly of reclaimed pallet wood.
I'll find some pics that might help


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

enjambres said:


> Can you explain more about your hive set up? It looks, well, _different_. I never thought of using an IR camera at night - thanks for the idea! I spy on my girls as often as I can.
> 
> Enj.


Pics-


----------

